# Router Netgear WGT624 hängt sich auf



## max (18. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab den WLAN Router WGT624 von Netgear (neuste Firmware ist installiert).

 Nun hängt er sich immer auf wenn ich mein .torrent Programm starte und etwas downloaden will. Angefangen hat das ganze als ich mir Skype installiert habe, sobald ich online gegangen bin hat sich der Router nach ca. 5 min aufgehängt. (das gleiche ist jetzt mit Azureus und Bittorrent++);

  Wenn ich ihn dann neu starte geht er solang bis ich wieder eines der Programme starte und dort online gehe.

  Skype hab ich mittlerweile nicht mehr in Verwendung.

  Auf dem Router habe ich nur die Ports die ich für Azureus benötige freigeschalten.

 Ich hab schon von Modellen gelesen die so etwas ähnliches hatten, die sind aber ohne grund ausgefallen (teilweise alle 10 min), da wurde das Gerät dann ausgetauscht, aber bei mir funktioniert er ja im normalen betrieb einwandfrei.

  mfg
  max


----------

